# Stock check - more skimming or filtering



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi guys,

Would appreciate a second opinion on this one. I am going to get a sump to increase the water volume to roughly 80g however I would like to start by addressing my bioload. Do you think the setup below can handle the amount of fish? They are only 1-3 inches each now but some grow to 6-8 inches. If they grow to their predicted size I will have roughly 2 gallons of water per 1 inch of fish in the tank not including the engineering gobbies not including the addition of a sump.

Tank - 60g corner tank
Sand - 80 pounds
Live rock - 30 pounds

Fish:

1 - Rock Beauty Angelfish
1 - Royal Gramma
1 - Foureye Butterflyfish
1 - Sunburst Butterflyfish
2 - Percula Clownfish
2 - Engineering Gobbies

Filtration / Skimming

AquaC Remora Pro (rated for tanks from 40 - 120 gallons @ 110 gph)

Ehiem 2213 (rated for tanks up to 55 gallons @ 116 gph)

Rena Filstar XP 1 (rated for tanks up to 45 gallons @ 250 gph)


Pumps

2 x Hydor Pico Evolution Mini Pump @ 160 gph
Koralia Evolution @ 550 gph
Rio 1400 @ (to running skimmer)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What are you using the canister filters for? Unless it's for filtration media (carbon, GFO), you should probably retire them.

The skimmer is probably undersized for your system and it's eventual bioload - I'd get a bigger one to fit in your sump.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> The skimmer is probably undersized for your system and it's eventual bioload - I'd get a bigger one to fit in your sump.


Especially with low amount of Live Rock

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info. What size skimmer would you recommend? I plan to get a sump and equipt it with a second skimmer hopefully of the same size but am wondering if I am being a little careless with the selection of fish. Have I maxed the tank's capacity and am I just trying to compensate with filtration?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Get rid of the canister filters unless you're using them as a phosphate or calcium reactor. Canister filters for SW = nitrate factory, go with sump w/ refugium FTW. Your bioload seems reasonable, depending on the size of your fish. I've found social and territorial issues to be way more important when considering whether or not your SW tank is overstocked. Even a 20 gallon sump with some chaeto and LR will make a huge impact. In mine I have a pile of LR where the tank drains into the sump, then a DSB with chaeto on top in the test of it. I'd recommend to set up a similar idea sump before you go and buy a new skimmer. The skimmer is great to have, but if you're just going FOWLR, then you are much better putting your money into a sump/refugium. Look on melevsreef.com for more good sump ideas. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

1200assassin said:


> Thanks for the info. What size skimmer would you recommend? /QUOTE]
> 
> It is not just size of the skimmer. Brand is very important, because many crappy brands rate the skimmers for 120G for example, but in reality it ca not handle 80g will small bioload
> WE have many threads here related to skimmers. Just check them
> ...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

sig said:


> 1200assassin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info. What size skimmer would you recommend? /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

I've read a lot of the posts on canister filters and do weekly cleaning of the canister filters so dont have problems with nitrates. Actually when I dont use the canister filters I do have nitrate readings after a week. Thanks for the advise though. 

I have a 30g tank that I am not using and would love to make it into a sump but I guess I am just a bit intimidated about having gallons of water in my apartment in the morning. May make a winter project out of it though lol.

Ok so I will look at building the sump and adding a skimmer that I already have thats rated for 120g tanks. I believe in redundant hardware so this would make 2 skimmers incase one fails I have sometime before I need to replace it.

So far this is no aggression in my tank. There was for a few hours when I added my second butterfly fish as the first one was in the tank for a while before I added it. The day after they are swimming together without an issue but the new one is still a little scared of playing in the live rock.

Thanks again for the advise.


----------



## in_flight15 (Aug 11, 2011)

sig said:


> sig said:
> 
> 
> > 1200assassin said:
> ...


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

1200assassin said:


> Ok so I will look at building the sump and adding a skimmer that I already have thats rated for 120g tanks. I believe in redundant hardware so this would make 2 skimmers incase one fails I have sometime before I need to replace it.


1 skimmer and a spare pump would be a good idea. I've had success with this one; http://www.saltwaterconnection.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=111

This is about a days worth while vodka dosing (5-10ml)










Fit in 40gal breeder during while fine tuning


----------

